# Manayunk Jake



## Caroline0223

Last night, my brother's heart simply stopped. His family assures me that he did not appear to have suffered distress. He use to send me links to read different posts he made here...and told me what a great bunch you all are. I know that he enjoyed posting on peir and surf. On his behalf, I'd like to thank you for bringing that enjoyment into his life.

Fishing was his first love. I know this love will live on in many forms but none so obvious as what he instilled in my 10-year-old grandson. My grandson was adopted by my daughter after being abandoned by his biological parents and it took 6 long years of court battles. He was missing a male role model in his life. Jake introduced him to fishing and they formed a special bond. My grandson will fish forever and will always talk about his "Uncle Jake" in an ever-so-fond manner. One of Jake's passions was to introduce young ones to the art of fishing.

So thank you all again. Perhaps you can dedicate your next catch to his memory.

Happy fishing...forever!!

Caroline


----------



## RuddeDogg

*Mj*

Caroline, 
My heartfelt sorrow and my prayers go out to you and your family. I too had a similar life to your grandsons. My father passed when I was nine and my mother passed when I was twelve. I'm sure he was a great man and touched many lives. It was a great pleasure speaking to him on the boards here. Again, I am sorry for loss.


----------



## shaggy

Caroline, my prayers to you and your family. Got a deal, next fish I get, I'll look up skyward and say Manny, this one is for you.

Jake

Last one of the AOTM, and a well deserved one it was.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Anthony

I am sorry to hear about this. He was one if the first P&S members that I met. He will be in my prayers tonight. Let us know if you want or need anything from us, we are more than glad to help.


----------



## Cdog

Caroline, although I never met your brother I felt I knew him from his post. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. I will definetly dedicate my next fish to him.


----------



## dickyboy77

*our hearts and prayer go out to you and your family*

Caroline, 
our prayers go out to you and your family as Jake was one of our family too. 


db77


----------



## sand flea

Caroline, he was one of the nicest guys around. There's another thread in appreciation of your brother going on over on the open forum.

Please accept my deepest condolences.


----------



## Hat80

*Caroline my prayers go out to you and the family.*

As I was not at home today it was via a phone call I heard of Jakes passing. I only met & fished with Jake two times but considered him a friend and great person. The news of his passing leaves me with a heavy heart!  

As Jake and I had allot of the same health issues we talked many times and had a common bond in both our fishing and our health. I know that Jake is at last pain free and stands in the light of the man up stairs. Rest well my friend and one day we will fish again, Godbless!.....Hat80


----------



## HighCap56

Fishing for you, Jake.

Tight lines!


----------



## Orest

*To Jake's Family and Friends*

Though I never meet MJ, his threads were well respected.



Please accept my deepest condolences.


----------



## BigJeff823

Niceset guy I've ever met;I fished with him at the Choptank Clean Up.God Bless you Jake.


----------



## YOUNGSTER

*Mj*

though we never met, I've always enjoyed your posts and insight...
you'll me missed by many of us..if not all of us
may god bless and may you rest in peace.
my condolences and prayer go for your and your family...

young.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

My prayers to you and your family! He was the nicest and coolest guy I have ever met! He will be greatly missed!


----------



## cocoflea

I just found out about Jake my prays go to you and the Family Jake was very speical to me even though we never meet in person he was my best friend on this site I will miss him.


----------



## FunnyFishMan

*Deepest Sympathy*

I have only recently been a member of P&S, but I ALWAYS look forward to reading the posts from MJ. Though I did not get a chance to meet or speak with him, I respected his knowledge and kindness to all in need. He will be truely missed.

FFM


----------



## Flyersfan

*Fish On Forever*

One of Jake's post to me,


Greetings Flyersfan!

Fishing in the rips is starting to pick up, especially for smaller boats. In spite of last week's deep freeze, the ocean temps are still hanging around the 50 degree mark -- fishing should pick up as the water gets cooler. Bay chunking is still strong, and schoolie fish are being caught on jigs by the Fortescue fleet.

Blues with stripers mixed in are still being caught off of Point Pleasant. Beach fishermen are picking up nice fish all along the Jersey coast, mostly on bait (fresh surf clams, fresh bunker, live herring.) The trick is to be in the right spot on the right tide....

This week is good for a boating excursion until the weather closes in this weekend. Nights are a bit chilly, but surf fishing can pay off if you dress for 35 degree nights. 

Next week the cold weather comes back, so anybody who can make it out before Saturday night's storms should have a decent shot under bearable conditions. Again, I would recomend chunking the Delaware Bay for a shot at big fish.
Bridge fishing near inlets is also picking up.
__________________
Manayunk Jake 

God bless you Jake
My prayers for Jake and his family


----------



## Sandcrab

*He will be missed*

Caroline,

Sorry to hear about MJ passing. Our prayers are with you during this time. He was one diehard fisherman. Enjoyed fishing with him and talking about just about everything. He loved to fish!

Sandcrab


----------



## Sandcrab

*How about a get together in his honor?*



Caroline0223 said:


> ...Perhaps you can dedicate your next catch to his memory.
> 
> Happy fishing...forever!!
> 
> Caroline


All,

I vote we have the Spring Pier and Surf clean up/get together at Sandy Point in MJ's honor.  

Sandcrab


----------



## shaggy

Me, maybe more for the Hudson River one that never happenned:

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=98617#post98617 

He would have liked it, and on a selfish note, guess I would have too, so why not?

But, two of 'em would be twice as good. Maybe a P&S thing like Wilber's take a kid fishing? Who knows, we all have our spots, and it could turn into a nice tribute.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## chesapeakecarper

This is truely tragic. I hadn't logged into P&S in a while until just now; last night I was redoing my CBCA web site links and added Jake's url, and thought of the wonderful chats he and I had on carp and fishing in general and was going to contact him...feels like one of those psychic things. What a wonderful angler and fellow Jake was, I had the pleasure to fish with him once, and what an impression he made. What a huge loss...our thoughts and prayers are with you Caroline.

The next casts for you Jake!

Pat Kelly in Maryland


----------



## BigJeff823

I say we have a get togther in Jersey in his honor;and get some of those Shark River Blackback Flatfish in March


----------



## AL_N_VB

shaggy said:


> Me, maybe more for the Hudson River one that never happenned:
> 
> http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=98617#post98617
> 
> He would have liked it, and on a selfish note, guess I would have too, so why not?
> 
> But, two of 'em would be twice as good. Maybe a P&S thing like Wilber's take a kid fishing? Who knows, we all have our spots, and it could turn into a nice tribute.
> 
> Have Jeep will travel


 Shaggy,'was thinking of the same thing...I'm in.Funny how I just spent a few hours reading some of MJ's post....really didn't have much time since he had a lot of informative posts...But that Hudson River get2gether,really struck me....It would be a cool thing to have a memorial fishing get2gether for MJ...wadda yall think?


----------



## shaggy

I'll be getting with cocoflea after the first of the year, and wee if we can't come up with something. I think it would be cool, and give me a new place to add to the places I have fished.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## AL_N_VB

great wouldn't mind being in the loop,bet I can round up some of my VA brothers to make that trip!


----------



## NTKG

i would like that... the only thing i really get off of this board is the the ability to meet people i wouldnt... and to honor the memories of others.

besides anthony's cantonese fish recipe....


count me in guys


neil


----------



## Flyersfan

When I hear the horn of the ferry heading across the bay to Lewes in the quiet of the North Cape May night, I'll throw my line out in memory of MJ
and watch the ferry's fading light.


----------



## kev

my condolences to the family.jake rules!


----------



## woodie

I met him on this site and we planned to meet on
the TJetty the pass summer.
I'm stunned......
My keepers next season go back in his memory.


----------



## Flyersfan

*Mj*

Maybe we should take all of his lasts posts and keep them in a seperate forum for a year in memorial.


----------



## chesapeakecarper

I think you have a good idea here 'flyer..I think it'd be nice to have something set up for special fallen fishing buddies in the P&S community. Maybe a page of posts (or just collect/consolidate the condolence threads), or just a rememberance page with a pic...maybe an empty fishing chair with a leaning rod with a caption for our missing buddy and vacant spot...which would always be reserved for Jake. Just thinking out loud here with 'flyer...


----------



## the rhondel

Good ideas CC and FF.......I will miss MJs' posts as he always imparted much feeshen wisdom.My prayers are with his family.Limit out Jake!!....the R


----------



## murphman

God Bless and Godspeed Jake! You will be missed by one and all. Thank you for your timeless insight to the sport that we all love. We will fish together again some day!


----------



## davehunt

Caroline,

My condolences to you and your family. I have been off the board for several months and just read the sad news tonight. While I never had the pleasure of meeting up with Jake to do any actual fishing, I did have the good fortune to be able to trade posts with him. He was a true gentlemen, quick to lend his expertise and always a pleasure to "talk" to. 
I looked out my office window at the Hudson River today and remebered that I hadn't checked P&S in a while (web site is blocked at the office), specifically that I hadn't traded any posts with Jake. I will miss his wit and wisdom but I will always remember the thoughts he was kind enough to share.

Jake, you and the family are in our thoughts.
DH


----------



## shaggy

Ahh, the memory of MJ does survive, as it should! Still miss as he might say Greetings, Jersey reports, and fishing season is on the way. I'm sure he is still trying for that "pool" fish, and he will get it.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## shaggy

Been reading, and maybe it belongs on the how to make this site better (like there is a way), but a wall of "fame" for those who have came, however so briefly, and left, well, in my eyes be too cool. Joe, Jake and some others, well, they lived thier lives of fishing, and gave that love to others, but on the P & S wall of Fame, I nominate the first Fisherman, MJ, no competition here, just RESPECT! He took, yet he gave (I know from personal expeience our differring views in certain areas), and that is what it's all about.


----------



## cfishigotu

I have been a member for a few years now. I have had several conversations with Manayunk but have never meet him. 

However, a picture in my head always came up when ever I spoke to him. He shall be missed. 

Carl Hartmann
Director, HRFA


----------



## sand flea

You have no idea how much it bothers me I never got to meet him in person. We talked many times online. He was exactly the kind of person you want to moderate a board.

I'll be thinking about Jake every time I'm on the water. I wish he could have joined me for spring striper season on the bay.


----------



## Ruedy

sand flea said:


> You have no idea how much it bothers me I never got to meet him in person. We talked many times online. He was exactly the kind of person you want to moderate a board.
> 
> I'll be thinking about Jake every time I'm on the water. I wish he could have joined me for spring striper season on the bay.


Flea, I think you're expressing what a lot of us are feeling. I STILL expect to see something entertaning and informative from Jake whenever I log on. Though I never met him either, but did converse with him electronically, I felt sort of a connection to him because I'm originally from Philly/Jersey and he often talked of some of my old haunts. I miss him alot.

The fact that most of us, I think, are still missing him and expressing it is a testament to the kind of person Jake was. I think it's also a testament to the kind of croud we have here at Pier & Surf.

Here's to Manayunk Jake!


----------



## cocoflea

I feel the same way about Jake we had planned many times to go fishing together but life just got in the way everytime I log on I think of him he is really missed


----------

